# 2019 Re-File: Line 30800 Employees CPP Contributions



## olaf1393 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 

I tracked down this forum to ask this particular question as I can't seem to find any additional information on it using the CRA website or otherwise. 

I filed my 2019 return a few weeks ago and received my NOA today. I'm using the "Change my return" utility in the MyCRA online portal and have reached a snag in my amendment. 

The change is in regards to line 16 of my T4, and line 30800 of my return under the Federal non-refundable tax credits section. I need to amend this amount by about $1k, but when attempting to change that value, there is no open field to do so like there are for most of the other lines. Rather, a note is included which states the following: "To revise line 30800, refer to line(s) 7802, 55540." 

As per those instructions, I've visited both of those lines and amended them appropriately. 55540 is the new amount formy CPP/QPP Pensionable earnings, which now matches my amended Employment Income. Line 7802 is the QPP contributions, which I've entered a value of zero. 

When I return to line 30800, it still does not provide a field to enter a new value... is there something that I'm missing? 









Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I am guessing that line 30800 is calculated based on the other two lines that it refers you to change, and so if you have changed those, there's no need to change 30800. 

I can't see any line 55540 in the tax form but I do see that 30800 is calculated in schedule 8 and then the result is just copied from schedule 8 to 30800.


----------



## olaf1393 (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm not so sure. The only one of those two lines that I am able to change is 55540 (CPP Pensionable Earnings). This boosts my pensionable earnings, but since I can't change 30800, I can't indicate that I also contributed an additional amount to CPP. I'm afraid that by boosting my pensionable earnings without showing that I did indeed pay into CPP would indicate that I now owe money that was already paid.

Does that make sense?


----------

